

Former Tesla Intern Releases $60 Full Open Source Car Hacking Kit for the Masses - toyhunter
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2015/03/25/hack-a-car-for-60-dollars/

======
ColinWright
Alternate sources of the same story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9263113](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9263113)

    
    
        A gadget that makes car hacking easier (wired.com)
        8 points by ghosh 8 hours ago | 2 comments
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9265017](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9265017)

    
    
        A $60 Gadget That Makes Car Hacking Far Easier (wired.com)
        1 point by prostoalex 4 hours ago | discuss

